# A trip thru memory lane. Hmmm..?



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, if you're here reading this, we already _know_ that you *LOVE* Halloween, and monsters.

But how many of you _played_ with them as a kid, also ?. Those toys that your parents bought for you, and maybe were just a 'lil bit _concerned_ about them, but went ahead and got them for you anyways, giving you hours of "monstery" joy and happiness !.

For me it was the shrunken head kit that you made from dehydrating apples, those wonderful "Creepy", and "Eerie" magazines, the wonderful model kits from the '70's that were in fact, very well detailed like that wonderful Guillotine kit.

And let's not forget those fantastic Monster action figures and stuff.

So just take a wee moment, and travel with me back through the past for a bit, and see if you see _anything_ you remember..Hmm..?

Enjoy ! I know I did.. 

http://thegalleryofmonstertoys.com/70swing/70smainpage.html

http://thegalleryofmonstertoys.com/80swing/80smainpage.html

http://thegalleryofmonstertoys.com/80swing/80smainpage.html


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my monsters things were watching vampire movies when I was younger and reading scary stories to tell in the dark. I didnt have toys like that.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Hmmm, my brother had a Thing Maker Creepy Crawlers maker and an Incredible Edibles maker. I used to love to play with the bugs and stuff after he made them and eating bugs. I still remember the smell of the creepy crawlers cooking and the taste of the edibles.

I had a couple games, Witch Pitch and Green Ghost.http://www.timewarptoys.com/green1.jpg


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

How can the list from the 80's not include My Pet Monster? (my younger brother loved that thing...)







Or Madballs






Surprisingly, my childhood was not so much spent in monsters/halloween so much as I was into really WEIRD stuff. Like Entomology. My collection is still on display at a local university... (still peeved the adult female peach tree borer got away...stupid parents not wanting me to breed some in the orchard...no, had to go SPRAY...)


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

didn't have any scary toys :-(

read "Creepy", and "Eerie" magazines and was a nut for horror movies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we didn't have money, so never had any of these toys. guess i never really wanted any either. my oldest sister built and painted from a model kit...the hunchback of notre dame. my daughter had a creepy ball. my 3 sisters, 2 neighbor kids, and i use to put on a circus during the summer. we usually made around $5.00 a piece. in the circus me and one neighbor boy would put together a haunted house in the garage. it just consisted in us dressing up in dark clothes, and boxes to hide behind. i did read comic books like...tales from the crypt. and we watched the movies...the blob, the birds, alfred hitchcock, hush hush sweet charlot, king kong, the incredible shrinking man, and whatever happened to baby jane. tv series, dark shadows. guess that's about it


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> my monsters things were watching vampire movies when I was younger and reading scary stories to tell in the dark. I didnt have toys like that.


Scary Stories to tell in the Dark!!! Same here! 

The artwork by Stephen Gammell always creeped me out.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

What a great thread........I look forward to looking at all the pics on the links.. One thing I noticed is that the "Fundimensions "Haunted Glo-Head" Mummy Model (1975)" was for sale in a Newbury comics I was in last week.. However, it wasn't the 1975 one.. It was practically the same head and hands and you could paint it and it glowed in the dark. They had others as well, I believe a Dracula one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I had things from _My Pet Monster_, _Madballs_, _Monster in my Pocket_, _Mad Scientist_, _Boglins_, and the like (yes, I've always been warped). How could anyone _not_ love them?

Also, I love the 'Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark' series of books, partially due to the artwork, which is wicked


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I grew up with Bernie Wrightson -- need I say more?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


> I grew up with Bernie Wrightson -- need I say more?


I've seen some very cool model kits/statues based on his Frankenstein before (just pics, as I couldn't afford them). His art is good, but the third one kind of makes my head hurt


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I love Bernie Wrightson! I think he did the art in Circle of Werewolf of Steven king book! 

Something I use to always wanted, in Gold Key comics (only the older crowd might know this comic company!) I think or marvel, would advertise skeleton toys, or models. it might be the 
"MPC "Pirates of the Caribbean" Model (1972) " showing at the site, but I am not sure. I know they advertised they moved and ad lights too. maybe you had to order them, because I never saw any in the toy stores.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Memory lane*

Wow Deslock, this was a memory jogger, thanks for posting!!! Too funny. I grew up in the 60s/70s and remember a lot of those. I had a few of the Pirates of the Caribbean models (wish I kept them after seeing sales on Ebay). I also had the Ben Cooper Devil. I didn't know that was the official name. I completely forgot about that until I saw the picture!! I wore it around my neck several halloweens and thought it was great!! Thanks for the time warp!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, I was big into the monster toys. I had the Aurora models, the Don Post masks, ect.. I can remember my mom handing me one of those Monster vitamins every morning! (I have a cool mom). I even had that dumb bionic Bigfoot. That stuff was harder to come by in those days.. no internet, a few stores, and order by mail.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

You're welcome.

I'm a toy geek, and I was boppin' around the 'net trying to find Micronauts stuff, and stumbled across that web site, and like a few others here, I saw stuff there that I hadn't even _thought_ of in ages....

I had the glow in the dark "Creature from the Black Lagoon" model kit, and a bunch of those toys and stuff related to monsters. It was fun back then if you had the Mego "Planet of the Apes and Star Trek" action figures and out of the blue, here is ....."Count Dracula*!*; to _fight_ Evel Knieval !!!"...*LOL !!.*  Spiderman versus the Frankenstein Monster !  Too much fun back then, I'm tellin' ya.

I am, and _always_ will be a kid at heart. You can grow up, without growing _old_. My entire art studio is filled with so many great toys. But just for display now. I mean really, can ya ever get tired of Lego's..? (I just collect the Star Wars ones though...).

The old Universal Monsters *ruled* !. All the movies now are just too gory and nasty.
The old true Dracula's; Bela Lugosi and Christopher Lee will *always* be the _best_. Although I have to say that the Gary Oldman and Vampire wives figures on the 90's page are truly breathtaking and stunning !  Wow....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I love seeing all the toys etc!! Thanks! 
I had the glow in the dark Green Ghost Game and a Ouija board but, after my mom and dad went to see The Exorcist, my mom through my Ouija board in the trash! lol She was freaked out for weeks!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> I had the glow in the dark Green Ghost Game.


Well, if you still have that tucked away in an attic, just to let you know, if you have all the parts; that game is *highly* collectable, and it's worth some cash on Ebay. I think there's another game, an electronic one I believe it's called "The Dark Tower" that also goes for some serious cashy money.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadly, I have no idea where my Green Ghost game went.  I was going to go to ebay and check them out but it would probably make me cry... you know the old saying "Ignorance is bliss" lol


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, there is one on Ebay right now in-box. No telling how high it's going to go.

Most of the individual pieces..that is just *one* gamepiece.. usually sells for $5-$10 each. When you posted that, I was hoping for you that you still had it. 

I wish I could've helped you make some money.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess I've always loved Halloween, and spooky stuff. 
When I was a child, I had a couple of glow-in-the-dark games--I think one was called Kabbalah(?) My mom gave me a spooky gray/black/white set of Egyptian tarot cards and a ouija board. One year, I got a little set of molds you filled with something called Plastigoop and cooked on a hot plate. The first set I got made stupid flowers. I lobbied for, and got, the set that had skeleton molds and glow-in-the-dark Plastigoop. My father used to bring home gas station premiums; one time, he got the Disney LP Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House. I really liked that. I remember going to Disneyland and seeing the beautiful Haunted Mansion. It was built years before they opened up the attraction. I wanted to live in it, or maybe live in the Addams Family's mansion. One year, I was a ghoul for Halloween. (I think I was perhaps nine years old.) I had my mom dye my old sky blue sheet fairy princess costume black, carried a scepter with a plastic skull on it, and won a prize in the elementary school Halloween parade.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I had some of the 1960's/1970's Aurora models, Frankenstein, The Mummy, and Dracula, when I was a kid. For whatever reason, they got thrown out in the late 1980's, along with the inch of dust that covered them. Today, they're worth serious money, even ones that are already built!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I had things from _My Pet Monster_, _Madballs_, _Monster in my Pocket_, _Mad Scientist_, _Boglins_, and the like (yes, I've always been warped). How could anyone _not_ love them?
> 
> Also, I love the 'Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark' series of books, partially due to the artwork, which is wicked


Looks like another that was influenced by Scary Stories to tell in the Dark! 

I truly admire the artwork in that series by Stephen Gammell and it has inspired me growing up to make props like his work. 

PumpkinRot did a great spread on Stephen Gammell on his blog. Here is a link if you want to check out this creepy artwork:

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/search?q=Gammell


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I just picked these up yesterday for 10 bucks, looking around the web they are worth about 70-80 dollars.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Niiiice !!! What a great score !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE SCORE. you going to keep them or sell them?


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> NICE SCORE. you going to keep them or sell them?


I don't have any use for them, just picked them up because they were such a good deal so, I guess I'll end up selling them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Great thread you have here! I am a huge toy buff and I was always into monster toys. I have lots from Garbage Pail Kids, Monsters in My Pocket, My Pet Monster, Boglins... (I own Splatt) Ghostbusters action figures and cars, Scooby Doo toys/movies and even Gremlins. I have my man room that is filled like a small display shop full of this stuff. If its from my childhood I buy it. 

On a side note anybody who has Monsters In My Pockets the market on those things have really jumped up. The Abominable Snowman alone sells for 60.00 often.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> On a side note anybody who has Monsters In My Pockets the market on those things have really jumped up. The Abominable Snowman alone sells for 60.00 often.


Good to know. I'll have to check to see how much they are worth, as I've got quite a few of them, including many of the ones from Big Boy (I think that's who offered the special ones in the US). Thanks, Mr. Gris


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Deslock said:


> Well, there is one on Ebay right now in-box. No telling how high it's going to go.
> 
> Most of the individual pieces..that is just *one* gamepiece.. usually sells for $5-$10 each. When you posted that, I was hoping for you that you still had it.
> 
> I wish I could've helped you make some money.


We had the game when we were kids and like most things it dissappeared. About 7 years ago, I went bought one new online and I think it was from Marx. Guess I will hang on to it. We have the complete game. Funny that the individual pieces go for so much. I almost got rid of it when we moved!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I knew that game always sold for good money, but when I saw that the pieces sold for $5-10 each, I had no idea that it came with sooo many pieces..*WOW* ! 

I'm glad I'm not the only Toy Geek here. I kinda feel bad for kids today because they don't have any monster toys like the old fun Universal Monsters. The movies they have now are all so gory and bloody. Bleech.. We didn't have video games, we actually had to use our imagination. :








> "Now, shrunken heads for all occasions." That's the best line in the whole clip.
> 
> I can't tell you how many situations I've been in where I've needed a shrunken head and _couldn't_ find one. I wish they still made this, because then I could have an endless supply "for all occasions". I'd even decorate﻿ the old Christmas tree with them, too


 *LOL !!!*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

There are still some Universal Monsters toys out there for kids to play with today. A few years ago I bought a set of 6 rubbery ones that you can pull and stretch. They come in Frankie and his Bride,wolfman,Drac,creature from the blacklagoon,and the mummy. I know I posted the pic somewhere....I'll have to look.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-props-picture62798-stretchy-classic-monsters.jpg


----------



## dawn408 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was lucky that my parents had no problem with me liking spooky stuff. When I was in school if I kept my grades at 'B' or above every semester they would take me to a local costume shop and buy me any mask that I wanted. My dad also helped me build props for our front yard set up every Halloween.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Deslock said:


> I knew that game always sold for good money, but when I saw that the pieces sold for $5-10 each, I had no idea that it came with sooo many pieces..*WOW* !
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only Toy Geek here. I kinda feel bad for kids today because they don't have any monster toys like the old fun Universal Monsters. The movies they have now are all so gory and bloody. Bleech.. We didn't have video games, we actually had to use our imagination. :
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this clip, what a classic! I like how sis is helping mix the shrunken head just like they were making cookies together. Just another pleasant Sunday, making shrunken heads with the family.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> I was lucky that my parents had no problem with me liking spooky stuff. When I was in school if I kept my grades at 'B' or above every semester they would take me to a local costume shop and buy me any mask that I wanted. My dad also helped me build props for our front yard set up every Halloween.


That's great !. You were lucky. My Mother understood, but my father just thought I was a wierdo..lol. Go figure. Thank goodness for cool Moms.

Ever seen that "70's show" ? Yeah, that was my father...heh. No joke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

I still collect toys from my childhood! I just picked up 17 more HE-Man Masters Of The Universe Figures this week for my toy room. I see a few toys mentioned on here I need to find again.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Deslock said:


> That's great !. You were lucky. My Mother understood, but my father just thought I was a wierdo..lol. Go figure. Thank goodness for cool Moms.
> 
> Ever seen that "70's show" ? Yeah, that was my father...heh. No joke.


My guess is that was all of our fathers back in the 70s. I see his face and think I am watching a home movie.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow, now that takes me back! Madballs! LoL! I had quite a few of those but my old pitbull used to like playing catch with them and chasing them into our swimming pool! Ahh the good ole days! I miss my old dog though... He was a big meathead that always wanting to play.. *


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> I still collect toys from my childhood! I just picked up 17 more HE-Man Masters Of The Universe Figures this week for my toy room. I see a few toys mentioned on here I need to find again.


I agree. It's great fun to track down things like that. I still can't find that one green Darkon "Halfman/half MoNsTer !!!" G.I. Joe guy I had. I just wish tracking them down wasn't so expensive. 

YouTube - Super Joe Darkon Commercial


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*80's-70's? try 50's!*

Born 1949.
All the older kids were really into scary and sci-fi stuff, just gander at all of those old classics from then.
Aurora plastic kits have been remanufactured for many years now called Polar Lights, The Psycho house, the Adams family mansion, many of the Monster kits, some I had never knew of before a few weeks ago when I saw them in a hobby store.
I own a Polar Lights re-pro of the ufo looking ship from the movie "Forbidden Planet", very large with interior .
I saved up and bought a life-sized poster of Zacherly a black& white photo on silver movie screen paper! It scaed me many times as it was posted on the inside of my parent's basement door. (A "peripheral" thing)
I had a haunted house in my parent's basement (just like Timmy McVeigh!) I had a couple of cheap books on hypnotism and scared my Mother when I seemed to hypnotised a younger neighbor kid infront of his brothers and sisters (maybe I did?)
I have had my own haunted house now for almost 25 years, I've come full-circle!
I am a product of those times. I don't have gore or bloody displays here, we play for fun not nausia. I built almost everything here whther it is a steeple, a display or a long, winding escape tunnel(underground, of course hidden by doors that look like walls.
If you like it, I did it, if you don't like it, I still did it!
See it at: hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Pawn Stars...American pickers...Jersey Shore (Bleeech..!) ?.

*Phooey on all of that* !.

I hereby *officially* nominate Gym to get his own "_Reality_" show "*Haunted Haus*" (Yes, I know I spelled that the German way  ) !!!!!!

I know for me I'd find that a heckuva lot more interesting to watch than the brain dead morons that they show on regular TV. "Kimora" ? Pleeze. _Spare me_. "Rich pampered Housewives ?..*vomits*.

None of that crap for me. More fun watching Gym scare the bejeezus outta folks.

Lets all write the networks and get this ball rollin'. 

*Chants*

"GYM, GYM, GYM, GYM, GYM !!!!!"    

aND A zACHERLY PiC JuSt FoR GYM ! :

And yes, he's in here.  w00t ! He's the dude there on the front of this video.

YouTube - Monster-Kid MASHUP!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Been working at making my own network*

or just a channel? 100s of video tapes showing people getting scared here at Ravens Grin Inn. It would become repetitive because they all are getting scared over the same device.
The collection of various reactions and screams would be impressive, I believe.
I put some of those screams on my answering machine sometimes, not too often, makes it fun!
Thanks for the compliments.

Wait a second! If I'm on TV, people can push a button and I disappear! "Blip!"=Gone! "Shut him up pronto didn't we."
Like people telling me I should go to California and do the things I do..they just wanted to see me leave town!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

That's all fine and well....

But I believe you should at least have your own show.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I use to get the horror comics as a kid. House of Mystery, Ghosts, The Witching hour, etc.
I still have someof them too. I use to get a copy of Famous Monsters of Filmland every
month. I remember one Christmas I got models of King Kong and Godzilla as well as The
Wolfman board game. 

I have the Universal Monsters collection that came out a few years ago. Frankenstein,
Dracula, The Wolfman, The Mummy, The Creature from the Black Lagoon, etc. I recently 
got a model of the martian machines from the original War of The Worlds.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Really, that's what it's *all* about.



> I used to get the horror comics as a kid. House of Mystery, Ghosts, The Witching hour, etc.
> I still have some of them too. I use to get a copy of Famous Monsters of Filmland every month. I remember one Christmas I got models of King Kong and Godzilla as well as The Wolfman board game.


I think for a lot of us, that kind of stuff made us the people we _are_ now.
That shadow on the wall at night. That _creepy_ sound that scared the literal Heck out of us. That there really might be a monster under our bed, or in that godforsaken closet. "Darn it, there's a bad critter there, and we *know* it !. 

It's a dark scary kind of love we have for these kinds of things. It makes our hearts beat harder, makes our adrenaline spike. But most of all, it reminds us to be "alive".
Not to be _afraid_ of death, but rather *appreciate* life that much *more*..

We all _love_ laughter, and a *good* scare. And every Halloween there's a bunch of professional haunted houses that makes good well deserved money because of that very fact. We are _not_ alone. That is a proven fact.
A _good_ scare reminds us that we are indeed still "alive", and why after a good scare, you get lots of laughter. Because it's just good old fashioned "fun". 

I thank goodness that we still have Drac, the Wolfman, the Frankenstein monster, and all the rest. For they remind us to _appreciate_ the life we have, and the fun we share as Haunters. Who doesn't like a good "BOO" once and awhile ?

And truth be told, we must be doing something right...because our neighbors keep coming back year after year !. It's not about _death_, but rather celebrating _life_. Admit it, we're just "fun" people.

And the toys we had as kids, has helped us share our love with others now as adults. You don't spend half the year building wonderful props and scary stuff just for yourself. Where would be the fun and joy in that if you couldn't share it with everyone else ?. We don't spend all that time, money, and work only for ourselves.

It is the joy, scares, and laughter is indeed why I know why I do it.
We share the love, and that's why they all come back to year after year.

So if it was that Monster model kit you built, or that scary costume you wore as your parents proudly took you around the neighborhood to get treats....Then God bless ya, *and* them !. The laughs, smiles, and love we get from our respective communities makes *all* our work _worthwhile_.

God bless all our "spooksters" !.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Grandma, Can I see Anne's comics?"*

"You know where they are just put them back when you are done looking at them."
Down the flimsey basement steps I pause, thinking someone might be reaching out from that empty space between the steps and grab my ankles, making me fall head-first down to crush my little fragile skull on the concrete floor...
I make it all the way down, nobody hiding under the stairs..this time!
There is the hole.
The mysterious unnatural hole cemented in the floor, tin lid, a small rope, a pulley on the ceiling directly above it, how deep must that hole be? (And why does it exist ?)
Older Cousin Anne's comics are right next to the floor-hole on a cement ledge in a cardboard turkey box (perfect size) I quickly pull 2 or 3 of them out and try not to run up those weak stairs to let anyone seeing me there know that I was so chicken!
Sitting in my Grandmother's front room I study these works. Really scary stuff! Wicked ,murderous events happening, strange stuff that I could never think up, like the boney arm& hand coming up through the car's floorboards, pulling the gas peddle down to the floor, making the car wreck going off a cliff, killing the nasty man driving it who had earlier wronged some one , killed them and then laughed about it!
The 1950's Horror comics produced before those Federally mandated limits on "Content" was what I was looking at, so engrossed within.. now came my next fearfull mission.. to return these comics to the turkey box in the basement, right next to the "Hole in the floor!
I think I was then learning to overcome such fears all because of my childhood curiosity!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so why do some houses have deep holes in the floor? can someone answer that? and when i was little, i always thought someone was going to grab my ankles too.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> So why do some houses have deep holes in the floor? can someone answer that?.


Well....

That's where we hide all the bod...... Uh....

*pauses*

Erm...._On second thought_....

Nevermind.  You really don't wanna _know_ why those are there. Trust me on _this_. 

And if ya hear any wierd noises or faint cries for help..? Eh, just ignore them.
And don't have all the lights turned off, and look down into there with just a candle and ask if there's anyone down there. You really, _really_, do not want to do that.

OOooo !!! I might have to get these 'lil gems:

YouTube - Nerdgasm - Episode 6 - Universal Monsters from Diamond Select Toys


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*Wow really good reading in this topic, im drooling over most of the cool collectibles *


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I am a huge toy collector and I still have the remco mini monsters with the haunted house, The large monsters with the cloth suits also. I still have a working creepy crawlers toy with many molds for it. I also still have the molds for the universal monsters clay figure maker. My basement currently is filled with custom made cabinets filled with planet of the apes figures from mego,hundreds and hundreds of star wars figures and ships. I have the todd mcfarlane rock star and movie monster figures. I have a whole cabinet of the Peanuts figures and playsets, I have every single Muppet figure and playset, and I also have all the rankin bass christmas figures and playsets as well as the new scooby doo haunted house and mystery mates figures. I am a big kid that never grew up and I never will.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

kprimm said:


> I am a huge toy collector and I still have the remco mini monsters with the haunted house, The large monsters with the cloth suits also. I still have a working creepy crawlers toy with many molds for it. I also still have the molds for the universal monsters clay figure maker. My basement currently is filled with custom made cabinets filled with planet of the apes figures from mego,hundreds and hundreds of star wars figures and ships. I have the todd mcfarlane rock star and movie monster figures. I have a whole cabinet of the Peanuts figures and playsets, I have every single Muppet figure and playset, and I also have all the rankin bass christmas figures and playsets as well as the new scooby doo haunted house and mystery mates figures. I am a big kid that never grew up and I never will.


We sound like we should have a play date  I have so many Masters Of The Universe, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Ghostbusters and Thundercat Action Figures I am starting to run out of room.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Deslock said:


> Well....
> 
> That's where we hide all the bod...... Uh....
> 
> ...


*Those are cool figures DES! I would like to see a few of them sitting on my computer desk! *


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeppers, I've always thought those original guys were the best. They help keep us true to our overall roots as "monster" fans.

They were cool because we could _relate_ to them on a common level. the Frankenstein Monster only wanted to be loved and understood. The "Creature from the Black Lagoon" just wanted a girlfriend. the "Mummy" only wanted revenge for his final resting place from being "disturbed". Dracula just wanted to live immortally, to payback the "wrongs" done against him in life. The Wolfman, because we all understand, rather than like, our own _basic_ instincts.

Were they "monsters"..*Yes*. But we could relate to them on a common _basic_ level. We saw our own humanity reflected back at us. Our wanting of love and companionship, our want of revenge for those that did us wrong. Count Dracula because we *all* like sensuality, erotica, and the longing for "eternal" life. And let's face it, there's nothing more personal, than "sharing" our own life giving blood with another.

Jason, Freddy, and all the other "Monsters" may seem cool now, but IMHO, the originals will always be the best. And they're still with us to this very day for a reason after _all_ this time.

Because they *are* us, and we are _them_.

As long as there is that whispering scare in the night that chills our blood, they will always be with us.

And I'm glad they are.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I think what I remember most is watching all the old horror movies on tv
as a kid and wishing I had a copy of it so I could watch it whenever I 
wanted to instead of waiting till somebody showed it again. Now a days 
it's commonplace with the invention of dvds.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

The Halloween Goblin said:


> I think what I remember most is watching all the old horror movies on tv
> as a kid and wishing I had a copy of it so I could watch it whenever I
> wanted to instead of waiting till somebody showed it again. Now a days
> it's commonplace with the invention of dvds.


Better yet, the campy local TV programs that put on the monster movies! I grew up in Syracuse NY and watched "Monster Movie Matinee" every Saturday morning. I remember our elementary school visiting the local studio and seeing the set! It was so cool!!!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

DUDE....!!

I may be Southern, but my whole family lived in Syracuse, and I spent many summers there at my grandparents' house in the 70's, and I *LOVED* those stations.
Every Saturday was filled with "Monster movies"...ya know, those old "campy ones.

YouTube - THE HORROR OF PARTY BEACH - Official Trailer

In "Futurama !!!:

YouTube - FRANKENSTEIN MEETS THE SPACE MONSTER - Official Trailer

YouTube - The Crawling Eye - 1958 Trailer

And of course this "classic"....

YouTube - Invasion of the Saucer Men movie trailer
Heh, that last one literally gave me nightmares as a young'un.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Born 1949.
> I own a Polar Lights re-pro of the ufo looking ship from the movie "Forbidden Planet", very large with interior .


Gym - I painted the cover illustration for that kit.
Famous Monsters of Filmland, Aurora Monsters, Marx monster figures, Saturday matinee monster movies, etc., were a huge part of my childhood. And unlike some others here, it was my dad that introduced me to them. I remember when I was 5 or 6, he woke me up so I could watch King Kong with him. I really was a "monster kid".
That love served me well - some of my favorite illustration assignments have been covers for Polar Lights model kits. Wolf Man, Phantom of the Opera, The Invisible Man...It came around full circle, indeed!
BTW, if you are really into Universal Monsters and toys, check out www.universalmonsterarmy.com .


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Really Like Your Artwork!*

Brings back the look & feel of the old box art, even though sort of messed with by the Gov. saying the art could only depict what was actually in the box! (Like "Duh!?") Took away alot of harmless imaginative fun for us kids .
I am pretty sure most of us knew there would bnot be ALL of those things pictured inside, but it sure made for some fun, temporary fantasizing..day-dreaming...
I could pass 3 hours in what seemed like 3 minutes looking at those old comic ads and plastic model box tops.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Just be sure that if you do visit Gym's Haunted house....

Don't go in the basement...:

YouTube - Face Like a Frog


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Today I was out hunting down more of my childhood toys and I found a Thundercat I dont own yet ( Snowman of Hook Mountain) as well as the Medusa Monster in My Pocket. 2 more toys are added to my man room


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Gym - I painted the cover illustration for that kit.
> Famous Monsters of Filmland, Aurora Monsters, Marx monster figures, Saturday matinee monster movies, etc., were a huge part of my childhood. And unlike some others here, it was my dad that introduced me to them. I remember when I was 5 or 6, he woke me up so I could watch King Kong with him. I really was a "monster kid".
> That love served me well - some of my favorite illustration assignments have been covers for Polar Lights model kits. Wolf Man, Phantom of the Opera, The Invisible Man...It came around full circle, indeed!
> BTW, if you are really into Universal Monsters and toys, check out www.universalmonsterarmy.com .



Wow Chris, impressive! That was some incredible artwork! What a great job to do something you enjoy that much and that you enjoyed with your dad. Thanks for sharing! I remember growing up with all that stuff. I recall eating I don't know how many boxes of that horrible Honeycomb Cereal as it came with a glow in the dark monster picture....sadly I think I got three Wolfman and no Frankenstein......


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful kit...Awesome paint job:


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome model kit. I remember those and built 4 or 5. Wish I would have kept them!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deslock, you did a terrifc paint job. i remember those kits when i was young. my sister did a few. i remember a hunchback of notre dame she did was one. i don't know if she has it anymore or from what line it was from.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> Deslock, you did a teriffic paint job.


I didn't paint it, I just posted the link for it. I am a good painter though...lol, but I have to be honest and not take credit for something I didn't do.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you guys seen the new "Monster High" dolls..?










Product Description
High school sweethearts Cleo De Nile and Deuce Gorgon are the most popular couple at Monster High and the most fashionable! And they have some very famous scary cool parents as well! Cleo De Nile is the daughter of the Mummy and Deuce Gorgon is the son of Medusa. The Deuce Gorgon doll comes with his pet rat, Perseus, and his cool shades. The Cleo De Nile doll has her pet snake, Hissette, and golden purse. Includes 2 dolls, 2 pets, 2 accessories, 2 diaries, a brush, and 2 doll stands. For ages 6 and over.

And the Zombie girl:










They look really cool, and it's awesome that they're aimed for girls, instead of always for boys. I think that Drac's daughter is crazy cool. May have to get that one for the wife's collection.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've seen them. they are made by matell, the same company that makes barbie. i think they are very cool. i would love to have them all. the target store here carries them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Deslock said:


> Have you guys seen the new "Monster High" dolls..?
> 
> They look really cool, and it's awesome that they're aimed for girls, instead of always for boys. I think that Drac's daughter is crazy cool. May have to get that one for the wife's collection.


The idea is really neat. Despite being aimed at females, I know that they are also popular with males (mainly of a certain orientation, though), due to one of the toy forums I used to visit. I do like some of them, particularly Frankie Stein, since she has a darker look going.


----------



## maranda3711 (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a my pet monser, and I loved to watch Nightmare on Elm St and all those kinds of movies. My mom limited the kinds of things like that. But when I would go to my dad's house I could be into the kinds of things my mom wouldnt allow me to be into.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

*Great (Christmas?) monster commercial*

This is soooo great; LOL !!!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I was at a yard sale in the early 80's, I was 10-ish years old and being into anything creepy was drawn to a board game called Which Witch....It ended up being a GREAT game that I loved playing with my niece....She was about 4 years younger....
http://www.boardgamegeek.com/image/450509/which-witch

I had a hand me down game from my brothers called Screech- The game you play in the dark.....The owl spinner quit working right by the time I got it, however the light inside it still worked so we changed how you played the game a bit....We used to get in a fairly dark room, turn the light on in the owl, stick a card in and then we'd guess what was on the card, was it a snake?....Maybe the hand?.....After we guessed we'd pull it out and look to see who was right and whoever had the most cards at the end won.....It was fun at the time.....Like many others, I lost these along the way and paid dearly on ebay to get them back.....I'm glad I'm not a huge collector.....ZR


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I have really enjoyed reading this thread. Thanks to everyone for sharing.  So much fun, remembering those old toys. My Mom wouldn't let me have any creepy toys, but I still had Creature Features, Dark Shadows and some 1970's horror comics that I can't remember the name of. And I just loved Sivad. Anybody else remember him?


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I used to have a My pet Monster, but couldn't remember what it was called. I kept trying to explain to people about the blue monster that came in a cage. People would just look at me like I'm crazy. I knew I couldn't have been the only person to have that toy. My husbands family thinks I'm weired because his sister had cabbage patch dolls and Care Bears. I had Gremlins, My Pet Monster, tons of Garbage Pail Kids stickers and loved the Garbage Pail kids movie. Wish I still had it.

The one thing I've always wanted and was never allowed to have was ouija board. My mom was petrifed of them and wouldn't let one anywhere near our house.


My favorite books I loved to read were Coffin Hollow and Tell tale Lilac Bush. They were supposed to be local lore. I loved those books I can remeber reading them when I was little.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> I kept trying to explain to people about the blue monster that came in a cage. People would just look at me like I'm crazy. I knew I couldn't have been the only person to have that toy.


I think what you had was a "Boglin". They were pretty cool 'lil puppets.:


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Deslock said:


> I think what you had was a "Boglin". They were pretty cool 'lil puppets.:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Boglins‬‏


You know I had a Boglin also, totally forgot about it until I saw what they look like. I had a my Pet Monster also and I may be mixing some of the things about them up. It was probaly more than twenty years ago when I had them and unforunately I no longer do. My mom and her need to sell away my childhood memories at yard sales. They just don't make cool things like that anymore. The creepiest thing I've seen lately are those darn Baby Alives. I hate when you walk by one in a store and the motion sensor picks up and they start crying and moving. It freaks me out everytime.


----------



## strangeredafternoon (Sep 27, 2010)

I was a kid in the 70s but got the Great Garloo at a church bazaar probably for 25 cents:

http://thegalleryofmonstertoys.com/60swing/marxgarloo.html

Sadly, he later was thrown out by mom or dad. Sigh...


----------



## strangeredafternoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Another favorite was Mighty Men and Monster Maker which used templates to help you draw cool superheroes and monsters. Commerical for it begins at 4:35:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I miss those types of toys, as well. Just noticed that Toys R Us is carrying a plush of Gizmo (by NECA) for around $12, but the quality was pathetic; I went through the entire box trying to find _one_ that looked decent, but all had dried glue on the fur of the arms or legs and/or fur missing by the nose


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

as above the good old movies twilight zone dark shadows, etc I had the green ghost game lost it in a flood , still have the dark tower . and the stuffed monster love the things he says. LOst many of the childhood goodies to flood and bad divorce , Like the old rat finks trading cards. casper the ghost doll. creepy crawlers. I loved those toys.. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I had all the 'Pirates' model kits, just could never get the rubber band on that makes the sword work right ! lol


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love boglins, in fact I look for them online everyday in hopes for a good deal. Unfortunatly, other people outbid me on fee-bay, so they are still pretty popular. 

I found out not long ago that there was a commemorative type Boglin that came out around 2001 for a short while. Arg! 

I have at least one boglin sitting in my laundry room waiting to go into the haunt this year. (too hot outside he will melt). I have the Bones one that GID. Im certain there is a few more , like the blue one and a skin yellowish/peach one. Maybe my mom still has those other 2. I know we had at least 5 back in the day, I love them!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

SAM !!! : 










The site:

http://www.mwctoys.com/REVIEW_081808a.htm


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I am a big toy collector myself. I have an unbelievable Star wars collection, I also have the MEGO planet of the apes figures, and the Monster figures. I have the Remco 3/4" universal monster figures and the house set they came with. I have A bunch of rankin Bass and peanuts figures. The list goes on and on. I love all the old toys and the great memories they bring back.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

The Mego stuff is always so rare and expensive. The only one I still own is the Star Trek Klingon. When I was a child, my family decided we were going to go live in S.C., so alot of the stuff we had left over to get later, we left it all in my Granmother's garage. One of my boxes had *ALL* of my 70's G.I. Joes, My Mego figs, alll of my monster figs, and so on. When we came back up to NY. to get the rest of our stuff, I found out in my *horror* that my "_dear_" Granny had gone thru our stuff, and had given that box of mine away. 

"I opened it up and it was filled with old toys, so I gave it away.." 

Both my mother and myself were horrified and pretty pissed off that someone could do something like that without even _asking_.... 

To this day I get pretty mad even thinking about it. She had absolutely *NO* idea how much those guys and toys were worth, and never even gave a thought to ask. To rebuild what I lost that day would now _literally_ cost me thousands of dollars.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Deslock, at least I know that my old "accidently thrown out" GI Joes and Major Matt Mason toys have some company with yours. It gives me some piece of mind..... I too, weep when I go on Ebay and see how much those things are worth.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

> Deslock, at least I know that my old "accidently thrown out" GI Joes and Major Matt Mason toys have some company with yours. It gives me some piece of mind..... I too, weep when I go on Ebay and see how much those things are worth.


I hear ya brother, I hear ya. My box wasn't just a 'lil box that Granny gave away. I had all of my Mego Star Trek figs, Planet of the Apes figs, _most_ of the Mego Super Heroes, and a lot of rare 70's Star Trek and other sci-fi model kits that are now super rare (original-not current re-issues) and alot of Batman stuff, along with all my G.I. joes, all in darn near mint condition. As well as all my Micronaut stuff (Which is all now *VERY* expensive to buy)

Yeppers, somebody at the Salvation Army sure got a score on that day.....

*Cries* 

I just thank God I kept all my Star Wars figs and stuff with me.

One of the weirdest Mego Star Trek commercials.....And I don't quite remember Capt. Kirk sounding like he had severe constipation either....:

"Strange animals tried to grabs us..!!"

(It's a freakin' _glove_ *LOL !!!!!!*)

"The Lilliputians were friendly !!!!" YaY !!!! 

Plus the creepy background chanting of "Star Trek.......Star Trek......Star Trek"......

Bahahahahaha !!!! 

Ya just gotta love the 70's....heh.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Even though I never got to Disneyland until after I was married, I was a huge fan of the Haunted Mansion, mostly due to the Viewmaster reels I was given, and this very cool board game...





Wish I still had it. (It was 99% cardboard though, and not very durable.) C'mon, Disney! Re-issue!

My older sibs had some of the glow-in-the-dark aurora monster kits – which scared the crap out of me when I was little. They also had the Green Ghost game. I can still hear the sound of the spinner.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't know they had a Haunted Mansion game, it looks really cool.
You can still score the "Green Ghost" game on Ebay, but the complete game will cost you a fortune. 

Thank you for posting that Vid. I totally love that music, as well as this one :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjY6EqqGz-8&feature=player_embedded#at=24


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

I never had scary-types of toys as a kid, seeing as I had the mother I had xD

But for me, it was sneaking in into my brother's room when he watched scary movies with his friends. It was begging my mother each Halloween for me to dress up as something dead and with lots of make-up - and not for a dang princess for once >_> It was being convinced that every monster and ghoul existed somewhere out there. It was going to the library and sneaking in books about ghosts and haunted places and scary tales.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

@Gobby,
Wow, I didn't know there was a Haunted Mansion game! How cool. I had the Which Witch and Green Ghost (both of course thrown out by Mom.....) Several years ago they reissued the Green Ghost game, I happened to see it and grabbed one. My kids love to play it at night. Thanks for reminding of "Viewmaster", I had forgotten all about that. Had a ton of those and of course the space age "Show N Tell" record and film strips. My kids just look at me in disbelief as I show them the "technology of the future from the 1960s....." I rememeber when I was little and a neighbor went to Disneyworld after it opened and brought back the Haunted Mansion record album. Too cool and we listened often. I bought one on Ebay awhile back for the memories.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Aw yeah, i love all that Haunted Mansion stuff. I used to have the game a long time ago, sold it unfortunately. I remember the "Story and Song" record album too with Ron Howard as "Mike," I believe they released a retooled CD of this recently.

Disney also released that infamous "Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House" which scared so many kids in the 60's and 70's...!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Gatordave said:


> Deslock, at least I know that my old "accidently thrown out" GI Joes and Major Matt Mason toys have some company with yours. It gives me some piece of mind..... I too, weep when I go on Ebay and see how much those things are worth.


Gatordave I thought only I remembered Major Matt Mason  I have him sitting next to me at my computer as I type in fact. I was fortunate enough to find one at a yard sale awhile back for .10 cents!!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Gatordave I thought only I remembered Major Matt Mason  I have him sitting next to me at my computer as I type in fact. I was fortunate enough to find one at a yard sale awhile back for .10 cents!!


10 Cents?? Tell you what, I will give you a dollar for him and you can have the huge profit!! Not too many kids remember MMM. Looking back, pretty cool and forward thinking toy for its day.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Gatordave said:


> @Gobby,
> Wow, I didn't know there was a Haunted Mansion game! How cool.


Yeah, I think it *might* have been an exclusive to the parks, so they likely aren't that common. The gameplay was pretty standard but I still think the art is gorgeous.



Gatordave said:


> I had the Which Witch and Green Ghost (both of course thrown out by Mom.....) Several years ago they reissued the Green Ghost game, I happened to see it and grabbed one.


Really? I'll have to keep an eye open for one. There's one on eBAy right now that seems not too badly priced. My nephew would love it.



Gatordave said:


> Thanks for reminding of "Viewmaster", I had forgotten all about that.


They're kinda fun and they are pretty cheap little collectibles. We've bought a wack of them at antique shows. We just picked up an ancient viewmaster project – don't know if it works, or even if they ever worked. Gotta figure out what kind of bulb it takes.




Gatordave said:


> I remember when I was little and a neighbor went to Disneyworld after it opened and brought back the Haunted Mansion record album. Too cool and we listened often. I bought one on Ebay awhile back for the memories.


 Oh, that's awesome. I think I just picked up the CD version of that last time we were at Disneyland. We also have an old Haunted Mansion "read along record" book that we found cheap at a record store. Too bad I don't have a turntable anymore. I probably have the mp3 somewhere anyway. Miss the static though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember the Ben Cooper and Collegeville costumes that came in a box.The wax lips and vampire teeth.Also the orange wax whistles ! I always loved it when neighbors would hand out small bags with goodies inside.One neighbor would do up his front porch every year and that was always a treat.Nothing like the smell of a pumpkin with a candle in it ! LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Gatordave said:


> Deslock, at least I know that my old "accidently thrown out" GI Joes and Major Matt Mason toys have some company with yours. It gives me some piece of mind..... I too, weep when I go on Ebay and see how much those things are worth.


Yea, I was never into G.I. Joes, but I loved my Major Matt Mason. 
I had the battery powered lunar rover that came with a blue plastic mat that you laid on the floor and snapped 3 plastic craters onto for the rover to roll over. I think it had a couple of lunar-type "trains cars" it pulled. One had a rocket launcher (used to shoot at the dogs with that one) and the other would launch a big missile that you could load with the paper caps to make it "snap" as it was launched.

I had a lot of fun with those. 
Wish I still had mine, too!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I recently picked up a Planet of the apes large general ursus bank. And just got zira and galen model kit from 1974.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

*Halloween masks from the 60's and 70's*

You might remember a few of these !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

*Vintage Halloween decorations*

Seems like everyone had these in their windows way back when !


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yes...some of my fondest memories from the 70's are those Ben Cooper costumes in the box with the mask...and the Beistle cardboard decorations, which I would see often at elementary school. I still have a couple of the cardboard decorations packed away. The graphics were so bold and cheerful (but in a spooky way!)...the big jack o lanterns and the glow skeletons. Love love love that stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mister, i remember those costumes well. we never could afford them, they were pricey. lol. but we use to wish we could. we always did home made. somehow though, i have a witches cape. i don't know where it came from, but it's pretty cool. 
those cutouts everyone had. i still have a lot of them. if i garage sale and see some, they are usually dirt cheap, so i grab them. my daughter loves those. when she was little, i always had some of them plastered all around. i still use them. they have so many cool ones out there


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting those piccy's; especially those cardboard ones. That certainly brings back memories that are dearly loved.

Those Ben Cooper ones were the bomb back in the day !


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

*vintage Halloween decorations*

circa 1950's


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mister, those cutouts are awesome. use to be schools would hang these kind of decorations, do they still hang them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if the schools still decorate for Halloween as we live in an age where everything must be politcally correct and they don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

misterhalloween said:


> Seems like everyone had these in their windows way back when !


Oh do I love the Beistles! I have a large collection of these and I love to hang them all over the house starting in September. I have been looking for a skeleton cat for some time now to add to the collection but I never can find one at yard sales...yet


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm too young to remember the costumes in a box, but I did have a "doctor dreadful" kit when I was younger...it was gross foods you could eat, and was set up like a mad scientists lab, I loved it! I remember I snuck some of my uncles old creepy comics, one I remember was a friday the 13th one. I also used to secretly read a huge book that my dad kept under the couch, it was called "mysterious canada" and it was a huge blue hardcover book (his had the dust cover gone). It was seperated by province and had all kinds of paranormal and unexplained phenomenon stories. There was one about a crying/bleeding statue of mary that used to give me nightmares


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I remember the Doctor Dreadful kits from when I worked at Toys 'R' Us years ago. They were HUGE for about 6 months but suffered from the same problem as the Creepy Crawler and Thingmaker machines - once the toys stopped selling, the refills disappeared too. Sadness.

Anyone remember this guy? Hugo: Man of a Thousand Faces?
He used to creep me out. Pretty sure they had a Karloff impersonator doing the narration on the commercials. You add in those beady, piercing little eyes that stared right at you when your trying to go to sleep...Gah!
I think he may have come with a Beatles wig, which somehow made him even creepier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

*Vintage Halloween decorations*

Man would I love to have these ! I've never seen the witch !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, i never saw a hugo before. he would have creeped me out as a kid. i would sure love one now.
mister, i have all of those blow molds but the haunted house. i guess they put out 2 versions of the witch. a green faced one and a flesh faced one. i love blow molds


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the blow molds...where is the best to look for them aside from garage/yard sales? ebay? 

and yeah, it was sad that the refills disappeared  I loved two of the doctor dreadful items...one was a weird gelatinous green slime that formed little rounds blobs and tasted like lime, and the other was a cotton candy flavoured "peeling skin" that you could make  DELISH! haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

*Masks from the 60's*

Variations of the Frankenstein monster.I even had one at one time !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moony, ebay is usually expensive. and there's the cost of shipping. i check out goodwills, consinment stores, salvation army, and when i'm at a garage sale, i mention them even if i don't see one. couple of times i've lucked out by asking. on spring clean up days, i have found a few curb side. and after halloween, there are always the cut prices if the stores carry them.
here is a thread started on this forum about them
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/96595-i-have-unleashed-blow-molds.html
mister, those are quite the masks, wouldn't it be sweet if one had a collection of those.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I started this thread so I could help some re-discover those beloved Halloween things from their youth, but I find I've also been gifted by these kind folks here, things myself I haven't even remembered until I saw them again.

And the neat thing is that the very things we do know and share, are building _new_ memories for a whole _new_ generation. How cool is that..?  That the love we have for this holiday, is creating new love and memories for those that come to us, and will hopefully one day carry on the proud traditions of the people *here* that _inspired_ them, as these once great things inspired us "back in the day".

I would like to thank personally everyone here that were kind enough to share their own personal stories about their Halloween toys, costumes, and stuff with myself, and everyone else here.

You are great folk, and I'm so glad I found this site, filled with such wonderful, talented, and sharing people. You guys and girls Rule !!! 

Thank *you* for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

*Old Halloween pic !*

I found this pic on the net and it made me remember those TOT bags ! Back then it was a simpler time.The only thing you had to worry about were razors in the apples !(Urban legend) Not too many people gave out apples anyway and one woman who made the mistake got it thrown through her window ! ( My older brother did it !! ) That dog in the pic doesn't know what to think !!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pic, indeed... things were so much simpler then.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

in my day, we didn't have the urban legends. we had yummy home made goodies. my mom made popcorn balls. but we loved the houses who gave out the big juicey apples too. an apple in my day would have been an expensive luxuray. it would be sad to have an apple come through the window.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

i didnt have any creepy toys, but i had a HUGE collection of R.L. Stine books. i was completely addicted to GOOSEBUMPS and all his young teen stuff. also i would beg my mother to let me stay up and watch "Are You Afraid of the Dark" on Nickelodeon. 

does anyone remember the line of "Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark"???? when we were really young a group of girls would get together in a circle in the bathroom with only a flashlight and read those aloud. those illustrations still send shivers down my spine to this day!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love goosebumps and are you afraid of the dark. your bathroom stint sounds fun. my daughter would probably know the line of scary stories. that sounds fun, but i never heard of it before


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

JenniferRene said:


> does anyone remember the line of "Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark"???? when we were really young a group of girls would get together in a circle in the bathroom with only a flashlight and read those aloud. those illustrations still send shivers down my spine to this day!


Hah, those were _way_ too scary to really be kids' books! I only had the second one and never read the third one. Last year before Borders closed down in my area I picked up the treasury collection of all 3.

I've heard they're going to be re-released with new artwork. What is with publishers and screwing with classic books like that? Don't even get me started on re-ordering Narnia or taking away the full cover art from the Pern books.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

How odd is it that some of those blow molds are so darned expensive now? I have a few, and left them out at night because I wanted to bring my expensive props inside at night, and when I saw how much they were worth, I quickly ran out and got them inside so they wouldn't get stolen. I never knew they were worth so much until I read that thread here in this forum about them.

Thanks for the heads up guys ! I thought they were cheap stuff !. 

I wish there was some way we could rekindle the love for the classic Universal monsters for the newer generations.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> in my day, we didn't have the urban legends. we had yummy home made goodies. my mom made popcorn balls.


Oh! Oh! I LOVE popcorn balls. There was one house on the street that made them, and my grandmother made them too! We tried to make them a couple years ago and they turned out pretty good. Mmmmmm.

ProTip: When making popcorn balls, try to strain out those unpopped kernels. (Learned this the hard way.)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gobby, i still have these popcorn ball shapers. they were pretty nice because those treats could be pretty hot on the old hands while shaping. 

blow molds aren't made as much any more i guess, that's why the high prices. there are a few made. 

deslock, i would love to see the classic monsters out. 

and, i got to say, it is quite a challenge trying to find ones i don't have. when i score i get so excited. i have some new ones for this year, i can't wait to put them out. at this time i don't even know how many i have.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Great, great thread! And to think I discovered it while answering your Friend Request, Deslock!

Hallorenescene, I remember well getting my hands burned good & proper making popcorn balls with my Ma & sibs- she had a special way of using ice cold butter to coat your hands before the hot syrup could blister you _too_ badly, but if you missed a spot, whoo boy 

My personal game nostalgia doesn't extend into my own childhood (we had a lot of board games but nothing Halloween/Monster oriented). I do have great memories of my daughter & her friends playing Nightmare, the video board game. She even revived it for a party at her apt. in 2009:


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Deslock said:


> How odd is it that some of those blow molds are so darned expensive now? I have a few, and left them out at night because I wanted to bring my expensive props inside at night, and when I saw how much they were worth, I quickly ran out and got them inside so they wouldn't get stolen. I never knew they were worth so much until I read that thread here in this forum about them.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys ! I thought they were cheap stuff !.
> 
> I wish there was some way we could rekindle the love for the classic Universal monsters for the newer generations.


Deslock, I think it is terrible that you have to worry about someone taking the blow molds! What is the world coming to! Take a stand and leave them out this year! (By the way, what is your address.......I'll come and um, watch them for you....)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

*Halloween staples*

I actually liked the flavor of these !! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mister, me too. and they were fun to chew


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Marie for posting that video, and Mister for those old wax teeth piccys.



> Deslock, I think it is terrible that you have to worry about someone taking the blow molds! What is the world coming to! Take a stand and leave them out this year! (By the way, what is your address.......I'll come and um, watch them for you....)


How in the world did these things become *sooo* expensive ? They used to be a dime a dozen back in the day !. I do think it's kinda sad that no one makes them anymore, but is there really such a high demand for these things now ?.
The couple that I had, I did leave outside at night because I thought that they were cheap, and nothing to worry about. Just blown plastic and a light fixture. Then I read the blow mold thread here and my hair stood straight up, and as I said, I quickly ran outside and got them safely inside.
How can something that was once so common command such *high* prices now?. I'm just truly baffled. It's not like they're expensive animatronic props like we have now, but the ones I have are worth more than some of the expensive props I own now. I just don't understand it.  I'm just thankfull that I read that thread here about them.

It might be like the whole "Micronauts" that I posted about in my original post here. They were quite common in the late '70's, but are now literally worth a small fortune on Ebay. The first Baron Karza I owned cost me about $7.00, and now "mint in box" is now going for an insane amount, and even the _artwork_ for the *new* Baron Karza _remake_ is going for $10,000.

No joke:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Palisades-Micro...566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564411fb36


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

*Bewitched costumes*

These were quite popular in the 60's !!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I took me a second to realise that _not so flame retardant_ costume was Samantha from "Bewitched". I had the Fireman costume for one year, and the Creature for another. Those _wonderful_ hot uncomfortable masks, the the rubber band that was certain to break....heh.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually those Bewitched costumes, while being quite creepy, do actually look a little like Samantha. I mean, you can tell someone put in some effort to replicate the face and not just go generic.

Deslock, I had a boatload of Micronauts. I still think they're the best toys ever! Microtron, Biotron, Acroyer - just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I do think that it's kinda sad that you really don't see very many mainstream Halloween based toys any more. All the toys now are super hero based from the current movie tie ins. And the costumes are the same. Freddy, Jason, Ghostface...etc.  Just the "gory" characters.

There was one Con that I went to, and there were two of the "original" Dawn of the Dead zombies there, they are IRL married. He was the "sweater zombie", and his wife was the "nurse zombie" in the movie, and I don't think I've ever seen three happier people; because my wife is a *HUGE* zombie fan, and I think they were just so happy to see someone that absolutely loved the characters they portrayed, and respected their work. I got one piccy with my wife with them, and there are three *large* smiles on everyone. She also had them sign her original DVD of Dawn of the Dead which she treasures. Gotta spread the zombie "Luv"...lol ! 

It's hard for someone like myself that grew up with the "classic" universal monsters, and to see them just so overlooked now; except for those recent "Monster High" dolls I posted about earlier, which are truly great.

But I guess in a small way I _should_ be glad. Because due to Hollywood's recent love of making _unnecessary and unwanted_ "re-makes" ( ) Dracula would now be probably ripping out peoples throats, and the Creature would be swimming around and tearing off human heads, Frankenstein's Monster would be beating people to death and ripping their arms off, and God only _knows_ what they would do with a new Mummy remake. So like I said, maybe I should just be happy with my nostalgia of the past.

At least I can throw in an old Hammer DVD of the Dracula flicks and just hope that God blesses Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing. (God rest his soul).

For people like Boris Karloff, Bela Lugosi, and Vincent Price, (and so on) with them gone the world is _indeed_ a darker place. But at least I can be happy that in a way they are still around and remembered in great places like this *wonderful* forum.

As long as places like this exist, they *are* remembered, and continue to keep the halloween dream alive for even more generations to come. They kept it real, and they kept it "fun".

But I did so love my Count Dracula action figure back in the day, and I do hope that someday we'll see him again. 

P.S.:



> I had a boatload of Micronauts. I still think they're the best toys ever! Microtron, Biotron, Acroyer - just pure awesomeness.


Yep, and if you've checked Ebay, I'd be willing to bet to bet you wished you still had them, even if you're like me, and never would've parted with them, nor wished to sell them.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Deslock said:


> But I guess in a small way I _should_ be glad. Because due to Hollywood's recent love of making _unnecessary and unwanted_ "re-makes" ( ) Dracula would now be probably ripping out peoples throats, and the Creature would be swimming around and tearing off human heads, Frankenstein's Monster would be beating people to death and ripping their arms off, and God only _knows_ what they would do with a new Mummy remake. So like I said, maybe I should just be happy with my nostalgia of the past.
> 
> At least I can throw in an old Hammer DVD of the Dracula flicks and just hope that God blesses Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing. (God rest his soul).
> 
> For people like Boris Karloff, Bela Lugosi, and Vincent Price, (and so on) with them gone the world is _indeed_ a darker place. But at least I can be happy that in a way they are still around and remembered in great places like this *wonderful* forum.



I agree totally, completely! The old Universal Classics have a real cozy feel to them. And the Hammer Draculas (esp the first one) were great too, though considered graphic and shocking for their time. And I like Dawn of the Dead, too! That's gruesome, also, but still very, very different from the vile mean-spirited trash they foist on us nowadays.

Horror needs to have a soul, doncha think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

*Vintage Halloween Decorations*

circa 1950's


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Marie Roget said:


> My personal game nostalgia doesn't extend into my own childhood (we had a lot of board games but nothing Halloween/Monster oriented). I do have great memories of my daughter & her friends playing Nightmare, the video board game. She even revived it for a party at her apt. in 2009.


I do not remember that game, but I had something similar, called _Atmosfear: The Harbingers_ (the original, VHS version). Same basic idea, it seems. I love the artwork to the _Atmosfear_ cards, not that the game itself is bad, either, just time-consuming.



Deslock said:


> ...even the _artwork_ for the *new* Baron Karza _remake_ is going for $10,000.
> 
> No joke:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Palisades-Micro...566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564411fb36


I'll take two, please



Deslock said:


> I do think that it's kinda sad that you really don't see very many mainstream Halloween based toys any more. All the toys now are super hero based from the current movie tie ins. And the costumes are the same. Freddy, Jason, Ghostface...etc.  Just the "gory" characters.
> 
> It's hard for someone like myself that grew up with the "classic" universal monsters, and to see them just so overlooked now; except for those recent "Monster High" dolls I posted about earlier, which are truly great.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, Deslock. Even in the 1980's, and part of the 90's, there were so many creepy toys that were based on no movies or television shows, just pure imagination. I have nothing against Freddy, Jason, and so on, but it would be nice to have more options. I think it is unfair how superhero fans, military fans, and the like have so many more choices than horror aficionados, and I'm hoping that things will change for the better again sometime; if I had the cash, I'd start my own horror-themed toy company (one of my dreams)...

Here is about the closest to the classic monsters for now, a toy line that is a combination of them and Presidents: http://www.figures.com/forums/news/13725-sdcc11-presidential-monsters.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

*Dracula model*

This looks alot better than the one I painted lol ! Mine of course had the obligatory blood running down the chin from a fresh bite ! My friends mom bought all of them for me because I couldn't make up my mind which one I wanted ! Thanks Mrs.S !!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems like your friends Mom was pretty darn cool.

I love making models. But it certainly seems that intrest in them has dropped off pretty severely, and that's _very_ sad. I knew that the decline was coming when I started to see all the prefinished and painted ones. For me, the _fun_ was *in* doing all that work, and proudly looking down and holding the finished project. That's what made them cool, and special.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG bernie wrightson would have given me nightmares for weeks! Glad I never saw that lol. Ah the other toys bring back memories. I used to make monsters that came in kits. U would glue them together w/that potent model's glue. I hated the smell of it, made me dizzy. I can almost smell it now. Ahhh good times 
I also loved Hammer films but didnt see them until the mid 80s & they still scared me. Lov the ones from the early 70s, they are soo funny the way they dressed & that was supposed to be upscale dress. 
I always get a ton of hammer films to rent to get me in the Halloween mood each yr.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

*Halloween Decorations*

Saw these alot in the 80's and they are still available today !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mister, my older sister used to do the monster models. i use to watch her. by the time i was old enough, i found one i liked and made. couldn't seem to find any after the one. of course, we lived in a small town. 
and i love the cutouts, i find them cheap at garage sales and goodwills all the time


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so happy to see that women here in this forum were monster toy/games geeks also besides just the boys. It's awesome that it's not just another "_guy_" thing.

My poor wife grew up in a household where "Halloween" was _forbidden_ due her fathers' religious leanings. She and her siblings weren't even allowed to participate in _any_ Halloween activities in school growing up. Never even _once_ went "Trick or Treating". How sad is that ? 

She was the one that convinced me that I should spend the money to get my Stormtrooper armor, and even suprised me on Christmas by buying me almost the entire Tiefighter pilot costume I now own.

Since she moved across the country to move in with me and give me a chance, she's completely inheireted (spelling?) my adoration for Halloween, and I think she gets even more excited about props _than_ I do. She found several great props today for us to get for our yard haunt. And she certainly enjoys scary movies waaay more than me.

And I got my love of Halloween from my Mother. My Father was a putz, and really didn't care about _anything_ like that, and thought I was a dork for liking horror and Sci-Fi stuff.

And when you see all the amazing work and ideas for people like Terra and many others here, all I can say is that you *Halloween women RULE !!!!*.

God bless ya'll, each and *every* one !!


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh yes we are into all that stuff. I even liked match box cars & GI Joe. I just owned some cars tho. But I could play w/my cousin's action figures no problem. 
I sometimes think that when someone isnt allowed to do something as a kid, bc of relig beliefs that gives the holiday or whatever an even more mysterious mystic. It would for me if I wasnt allowed to celebrate them. Thats great ur wife is into all things Halloween. Good for her.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

This isn't original Universal, but rather Gary Oldman's Dracula; but still simply _amazing_:











The quality of workmanship and sculpture....


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Big lots is having a special on the "monster high" dolls right now.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

maleficent said:


> I still remember the smell of the creepy crawlers cooking and the taste of the edibles.http://www.timewarptoys.com/green1.jpg


Love this! I can still totally remember the smell of cooking Creepy Crawlers (especially the older models where you actually had to turn off the oven otherwise the bugs would burn). My brother and sister and I would make armies of bugs and then hide them for my mom to find.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm _loving_ all the new Monster High toys, and the movies are amazing ! even my elderly mother loves them. And I *want* the Lego haunted house. I have all the Monster Fighters set _except_ the Target exclusive, which is going for up to $100.00 online, which to me is insane, considering just how small it is.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

annamarykahn said:


> didn't have any scary toys :-(
> 
> read "Creepy", and "Eerie" magazines and was a nut for horror movies


This was me as well. No creepy toys here...but a nut for the magazines and movies!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

These might bring back a few memories !


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude, thanks for posting that. That monster make up kit was the bomb back in the day. It's too bad that we don't have anything like that now. 
Everything Halloween now is just enormous amounts of glitter; and anything that's really worth buying is *outrageously* priced.
We bought a bucky last year at Walgreens that was $30.00. This year they are priced at $60.00, and *no one* is buying them.
Retail greed is just _never ending_ now.

Halloween just keeps being pushed back, and the Christmas crap just keeps coming here earlier, and *earlier*. The retailers just want to *ram* Christmas down our throats more than ever.

Which I cannot help but feel that's just bad. They shouldn't have Christmas displays out *before* the Halloween stock. Before they used to wait _after_ Thanksgiving. Now it's after Labor day.

All I can say is; "Retailers, zip up your fly, your _greed_ is poking out"

"Please give us our monsters, before Santa. _Please_".


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Deslock said:


> Big lots is having a special on the "monster high" dolls right now.


I need to go look. My 6 year old has a Monster High theme in her bedroom


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I got this for Christmas 1965
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u29/tiger7ven/000_0574.jpg
than found one on ebay about 5 years ago.

Hunchback of Notre Dame Arrora model kit
and a couple of the Pirates of the Caribbean models
http://www.theimaginaryworld.com/pic512.jpg
Glow in the dark universal monsters busts from cereal boxes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Love me some vintage !!!!


----------

